# Grand Kids Stools



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought I would show some pictures of stools just made for the grandchildren. Used walnut, birdseye maple,ziricote, padauk,holly, ebony, yellowheart,bloodwood zebrawood,lacewood,elm,wenge and mahogany. Took a lot of different inlays made from parts of various pictures I found on the web. Didn't think the holly was white enough for the panda so used corian instead. I now put a band of masking tape around all or part of the inside perimeter of the inlay form to make sure it is slightly smaller so the inlays fit tighter(have to sand a little). Also primarily use a 1/8 bit but will go to a 1/4 inlay set on larger projects. The leg braces are mortised in with 1/8 inch baltic birch biscuits - easy to fit using the 1/8 plywood bit to cut the mortise. Kids projects are always fun to work on especially when its so darn cold outside!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

They are really nice Dennis,great job.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice Dennis, well done.


Rog


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I almost missed this thread but I'm glad I didn't. 
The skills shown on this site are amazing , nice work Dennis  I hope these stay in the family for generations to come


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Dennis.
You seem to have those inlays covered.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

routergieck said:


> projects are always fun to work on especially when its so darn cold outside!



Dennis I see your North of Calgary . My sister lives on an acreage just east of Olds. She recently retired from the Bowden prison at the ripe old age of 49. Must be nice


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way cool...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever, Dennis. They look great all lined up in a row. Makes me wish I had some grandkids who needed one.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

that's just too cool


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

routergieck said:


> Kids projects are always fun to work on especially when its so darn cold outside!


So you're saying you work on kids project about 360 days a year, eh? :haha:

Nice work on those. Really like the panda.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Dennis.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Really nice work Dennis. Very fortunate grandchildren also.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Really nice work Dennis. Very fortunate grandchildren also.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Double WOW, Dennis!!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

very unique
I haven't seen anything like your stools. Almost too nice to turn loose for the kids.
Great job.


----------



## BenAtar (Nov 9, 2014)

They're super Dennis. They all look great, I especially love the Panda 😄
Lucky grandkids!
Ben


----------



## Brucevan (Nov 14, 2014)

*Stools*

Those are fantastic.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice ,I like the inlay work.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Really nice work!

I had a "Huggies" flash back and was afraid to look at the thread titled "Grand Kids Stools" but glad I took the big step!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Those are terrific. Great job. Maybe it will inspire me to make a couple for my grand kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Great Seating*

Very nicely done!! They look fantastic. Love them! Thank you for showing and sharing.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are great! I now have an idea or two for my twin grandsons. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Great work Dennis. The grandkids will love those.


----------

